# Jasper - Vancouver Via rail



## Leetonator (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello! 
I am travelling on the via rail trip from Jasper to Vancouver on Oct 26th (economy class) and was wondering if all services on board are available? Food/drink etc? Wasn’t sure if it was still limited due to covid. 
Also is the observation deck open for economy class? 
Also is this trip likely to be busy? I know it’s shoulder season so not too many people around then. (I snore sometimes when I sleep so I’m concerned about disrupting other people nearby me with it!) 

Any tips about this trip would be great! Thanks


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 29, 2022)

Economy class has it's own Skyline dome car. That Skyline also has food and beverage service.

You will not be allowed back of that Skyline into the rest of the train, but you can enjoy that Skyline's dome and amenities.

That time of year there will likely be only one coach, so it could be a bit crowded.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 29, 2022)

Leetonator said:


> Hello!
> I am travelling on the via rail trip from Jasper to Vancouver on Oct 26th (economy class) and was wondering if all services on board are available? Food/drink etc? Wasn’t sure if it was still limited due to covid.
> Also is the observation deck open for economy class?
> Also is this trip likely to be busy? I know it’s shoulder season so not too many people around then. (I snore sometimes when I sleep so I’m concerned about disrupting other people nearby me with it!)
> ...


Zephyr17 covered it well!

I'm wondering if VIA still issues Pillows and Blankets to Coach Passengers like they used to do before the Pandemic.??

I know the one time I rode in Coach (from Edmonton to Winnipeg) they did, and the Seats were very Comfortable.


----------



## TheMalahat (Aug 30, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Economy class has it's own Skyline dome car. That Skyline also has food and beverage service.
> 
> You will not be allowed back of that Skyline into the rest of the train, but you can enjoy that Skyline's dome and amenities.
> 
> That time of year there will likely be only one coach, so it could be a bit crowded.


I thought they always ran two coaches, minimum, all year? I have not been a keen Canadian observer for a few years but that had historically been the case?

Also, I am on that same train from TO to Vancouver!


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 30, 2022)

I usually travel that time of year, and it has typically been one coach that time of year in the years immediately pre-COVID.


----------



## Leetonator (Aug 31, 2022)

TheMalahat said:


> I thought they always ran two coaches, minimum, all year? I have not been a keen Canadian observer for a few years but that had historically been the case?
> 
> Also, I am on that same train from TO to Vancouver!


Oh wow! Let’s get a coffee!


----------



## Leetonator (Aug 31, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> I usually travel that time of year, and it has typically been one coach that time of year in the years immediately pre-COVID.


Ok thank you! Let’s hope it’s not too busy! 

I am very excited for the trip though


----------



## OBS (Aug 31, 2022)

TheMalahat said:


> I thought they always ran two coaches, minimum, all year? I have not been a keen Canadian observer for a few years but that had historically been the case?
> 
> Also, I am on that same train from TO to Vancouver!


I have traveled many times in winter with one coach...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 31, 2022)

OBS said:


> I have traveled many times in winter with one coach...


Ditto!


----------



## TheMalahat (Sep 1, 2022)

Interesting, my old memory has failed me  When do they typically drop a coach?


----------



## jiml (Sep 1, 2022)

Like Amtrak (and airlines) additional capacity may be added around major holidays. For the Canadian this might include days adjacent to Canadian Thanksgiving (October 10 this year) and the period around Christmas/New Year's. This may account for differing memories of how many coaches were running. Looking at the OP's mid-week travel, I'd bet on the minimum and be pleasantly surprised if there's more.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 1, 2022)

My November is typically the first week of November and it had only one coach on those trips 2015-2019.


----------



## jiml (Sep 1, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> My November is typically the first week of November and it had only one coach on those trips 2015-2019.


November and April are the best months to do any LD travel on VIA.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Sep 2, 2022)

jiml said:


> November and April are the best months to do any LD travel on VIA.


Good to know! My latest trips on Alaska Railroad have me ready for another VIA trip. Maybe I can sneak up there in November if the covid stuff calms down.


----------

